

Hacking the CES iBeacon scavenger hunt - zaaaaz
http://makezine.com/2014/01/03/hacking-the-ces-scavenger-hunt/

======
aallan
This year’s CES will feature a scavenger hunt based around Apple’s iBeacon
technology. What if you could win the hunt, without ever having to go to CES?

